# Bandsaw Box glueing/sanding



## AJM (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello. I would like advice on which glue to buy for making Bandsaw boxes. 
I have a language problem at my hardware store so any hints or tips would be great (they speak swedish and finnish and I don't.) 
I know nothing about glue so brands - types - purposes will help me find something when trying to read the label in swedish finnish.
Any advice on sanding grades etc for my apple wood branch bandsaw boxes would be appreciated aswell.

Thanks in advance!

Anthony


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Titebond II


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Thick CA … use accelerator to speed up drying (takes seconds instead of hours).

Sand progressively with 120, 180, 240, 320, 400, and 600 grit.
-Gerry


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Anthony,
I use any of your regular wood glues, (titebond, Elmer's yellow, etc.) As long as you get a nice even coat on all your glue surfaces and aline all pieces while it's clamped, you should have no problems. (make sure you wipe any excess before it dries). I like Gerry's idea, even though I haven't tried that before, it sounds like it would make things go along alot faster.
Band saw boxes require a lot of hand sanding, so starting with a coarse grit to start with to get rid of tooling marks, making sure you don't sand away anymore then you have to, then progressively go to a finer grit until you achieve the look and feel you like. Hope you will post some pictures when you finish.


----------



## AJM (Aug 6, 2012)

thanks for the advice. I am going for a drive tomorrow to grab supplies from a large store… I am buying a sander that hopefully wont leave me with numb hands and pva in as many forms as i can get it in.. sisu - a good finnish word to google.. i will get there.. even if the labelling is wrong..

oooh clamped… i used elastic bands .. yay glad i have a good budget..
random question now are stanley planes any good? i can buy them in the morning as well.


----------

